# fuses for 2nd battery.



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi. can anybody tell me where i can buy a 25 amp fuse holder and fuses to fit between my 2 leisure batteries.

Regards doey.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Halfords or any auto electrician's shop.

Dave


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Umm yes I can help just give me a few munites and I'll come back to you....


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

sorry.... they maxi fuse holders are usual only sold for the trade... the 50amp blade fuses can be obtained at halfords... but the holders can't... so this is a place I get them from

http://www.iem-services.co.uk/ShowDetails.asp?id=474

hope that helps you


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You can get maxi fuse holders and fuses on Ebay. Just search for 
"maxi fuse"



Trevor


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Far be it for me to question a post but a 25a fuse is not a Maxi fuse by any standard. A simple 25A fuse and holder can, as Dave said, be purchased from any Auto electrical outlet.
If you actually want a Midi or Maxi Fuse { 40A to 250A} and holder they are easily obtainable from the link below:

http://www.vehicle-wiring-products.eu/VWP-onlinestore/home/homepage.php


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

3 styles of holder available from Halfords meet OP's requirement, including the Maxi, take your pick:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_223607_langId_-1_categoryId_165626

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...3_categoryId_165562_langId_-1?cm_vc=IOV4PLPZ1

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_379563_langId_-1_categoryId_165562

And fuses to suit, but here's the Maxi:
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_209031_langId_-1_categoryId_165562

Dave


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

eBay 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/INLINE-MINI-B...t=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item3effa1d0c4

or

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=...der&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313

Just put in a 25A fuse (if thats what you want)


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

ooops forgot to mention it would be an idea to use 10mm cables between the batteries and the maxi fuse holders... if the batteries are contained in the same compartment fine but if they are seperated from each other use fuses at both ends ie on each +ve post


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*cable/fuses*

Hi,
First you need to know the max load both in and out of the battery bank
Then realise that what these main battery fuses do is protect the cabling itself, not the devices powered by them (they should have their own fuses for that). So you must know the maximum current that is allowed through the size wire used and fuse at that value or a lower value. If that's not enough amperage, both the wire and fuse should be replaced, not just the fuse.
Regards Ray


----------

